# Why isn't OC Surf (West Coast) in DA for older age groups?



## timbuck (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't usually pay much attention to the boys side of things.  I was looking around to see where a friends kid is playing at these days.  I was suprised to see OC Surf Boys at U14 and above playing in the Boys ECNL league.  They have U12, U13 and a U14 team in DA, but nothing older.
And they went "All In" DA with their girls teams this year.

Any insight? (Or did I completely miss something and they are listed under a different name)


----------



## younothat (Oct 10, 2018)

Affiliates historically haven't been granted older teams in DA just yet,   one parent team per club in the olders groups seems to be enough  IMO

West coast had a nice older boys program in the past, the other usclub leagues could work for them


----------



## timbuck (Oct 10, 2018)

Was West Coast not in the DA before?


----------



## Caltek (Oct 10, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Was West Coast not in the DA before?


Last year was west coast first year da and they were only granted u12 during initial expansion. As a most teams who had expanded u12 into da this year they were approved moving into u13 as well as u14 this year. 

It is always gonna come down to geographical needs for da they want a funnel effect. Lots of teams at younger ages for less travel and tighten up as the get older and funnel players to clubs who have da through all ages.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 10, 2018)

Makes sense.  Thanks for the explanation. 
(Surprised they didn’t try to leverage the fact that they dropped ecnl for girls to get full DA for boys).


----------



## focomoso (Oct 10, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Any insight? (Or did I completely miss something and they are listed under a different name)


I don't know anything about this situation specifically, but this is part of the DA strategy: have more teams for the youngers and fewer as you get older. The idea is that they want to be sure that talented youngers who are developing more slowly than their peers get DA level coaching while they're young. Once the kids get through puberty (so the theory goes) everything evens out and you have a better idea of who is or isn't really going to make it (and so you're safer dropping kids who aren't ever going to make it to the national team).


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 10, 2018)

West Coast was trying to get DA status on boys side as long as DA started. Every year they applied and every year they were denied DA Status. One of the reasoning was that it's already 2 DA clubs in same geographical area (Strikers and Pats). Besides it was only for 3 age groups - U14, U16, U18. Now that DA expanded pretty much to every age group, West Coast finally got their status 2 years ago for DA U12 (everyone who applied for U12 got it) and now for U13 and U14.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 10, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> (everyone who applied for U12 got it)


Can you clarify this? There were plenty of teams in LA that applied and did not get U12 DA status.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 11, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Can you clarify this? There were plenty of teams in LA that applied and did not get U12 DA status.


You have to meet certain criteria to get status. Things like A and B license coaches, fields and proven track record.


----------

